# Horse trailer help/question?



## Jellyfish7373 (Jan 2, 2016)

Question about a horse trailer? I don't have a big budget. But I was wondering what people's opinions on a bumper pull stock combo trailer and a normal enclosed horse trailer are. This will be my first trailer. I won't be driving much in the winter and the summers in Ohio can get hot. My truck can pull up to 8550lbs . I would love to know pros and cons of both. If you where also wondering my budget is 2000 and I am only going to be hauling one horse for now. Thanks in advance, no rude comments please!


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

You need to figure the weight on your horse, all your gear and tack, feed, cleaning supplies, grooming supplies, and other things you need to haul with the horse and subtract that from 80% of 8550 or 6840 to know how heavy a trailer you can haul. Since horses are live weight, you only want that trailer and pickup to total 80% of the recommended total load.


Enclosed horse trailers can be hot in summer, especially in heavy traffic where it's stop and go and they also hold in fumes from the traffic that can affect the quality of air in the trailer. Stock combo trailers offer more ventilation, but can let flying debris into the trailer that may hit the horse, can be colder in winter so the horse should be blanketed, and may not have the storage that a horse trailer has.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I pulled for years an en-closable horse trailer. I could get a lot of ventilation in there should I need and only once did I need to remove the tippy top portion of the doors as it was 115.

I now have a stock trailer type and blanket the horses to travel when its cool. I miss an enclosed trailer


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have 2 trailers....
A "enclosed" 2 horse straight load and a "open" semi-stock 4 horse.
The 4 horse...I have 2 dedicated stalls and a slam gate where the other 2 horses can stand or I have the ability to use it for a variety of horse configurations or other things...
The stock trailer is 7' 6" high and the top foot or so is all that is "open" both sides and rear door.
I much prefer my semi-stock in* nice weather.*
When hot it does have better ventilation.
When it is cold my horses need protection to not get cold & damp drafts across their backs.
When it rains my horses can get wet from any passing vehicles over-spray. Rain sheets are needed, _literally._
So, my "enclosed" trailer is much more confining feeling with windows, doors with slider windows...
It is also 7' 6" high....
In cold, inclement weather I can adjust the windows so it is warmer inside, no blankets needed.
Or......
I can make the interior poor moisture on hauls in cold weather with 2 horses inside, minimal ventilation happening.
2 straight load stalls. Extra wide stalls, extra length stall, what today would be called a "warmblood" trailer.
My back doors can be fully closed or top removed or pinned open while traveling.
Enclosed 2 horse is a ramp load, my semi-stock is a step-up.

So....
If searching some things I find I must have..
_Full size escape door_, preferably one each side of the trailer. A *MUST* to me!
Excellent interior lighting for loading and hauling at night. I can leave on a "nightlight" or have bright interior and no shadow monsters...:wink:
No way no how will I ever own a trailer with a rear center steel bar divider that is permanent...that takes out most slant loads.

_Some things I wish I had realized when I bought my semi-stock..._
Ventilation, window or a vent by the face. I installed "butterfly" vents myself so better ventilation..
A insulated roof so not as hot when hauling in summer....this is a must if I buy another trailer!
Also insulated roof makes for a quieter ride when pouring rain...

I personally don't have a preference for a tack/dressing room...
I have found more horses will step-up easily than do a ramp....
I have found more horses that hesitate on a "closed" trailer will walk in easily on a "stock" design.
I don't like slant loads for a variety of reasons... A heated debate can ensue, but comes down to personal preferences.
I won't do any trailer without mats on the floor. Wet wood is slick...today there are other floor materials but I've not had experience with them. 
I have no desire to do aluminum. For the difference of a few hundred pounds I prefer the heft of steel. {I also have the trucks that can tow and haul heavy with no issue. I _*don't*_ scrimp ever on stopping or on pulling ability, power or safety of my horses by manufacturers weight guidelines} 

So, some thoughts on more than what you asked about but.....:icon_rolleyes:

:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

I've only ever owned a stock trailer because it is also used to haul cattle. Mine is a 20' GN step up without a ramp and has a center divider. We have 4 horses so when they all go 2 are up front and 2 are in the rear. I haul them loose and untied. I can haul eight 1200-1400# market weight steers so if I had more horses I wouldn't hesitate to haul 6 as long as they all got along. Mine is enclosed up to about shoulder height then has two ~4" openings. I've never known my horses to get too hot or too cold on this trailer but we don't travel in extreme weather. I guess what I like most is they can turn around and walk off the trailer forward and don't have to back off. On the rare occasion we've hauled with friends on straight load or slant load trailers my horses don't like it but it's not what they are used to. I'd buy the trailer in the best condition you can find within your budget. Your horse(s) will get used to whatever you have.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> No way no how will I ever own a trailer with a rear center steel bar divider that is permanent...that takes out most slant loads.


Your comments on dividers and ramps reminds me....

I took my trailer into the shop and cut out the center divider and took off the ramp and made it into a door. 

Horses didn't care for the ramp and we hauled a lot of wood in the trailer and where forever slipping on the stupid thing. So out it came.

The center permanent post was always in the way. I hauled 3 horses in the 2 horse trailer and never could haul appliances or anything to wide. UG So out came the center post. Loved the trailer after those modifications.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a mostly enclosed slant load trailer, it was built with a 6" high open strip that can be closed up with some plexi if I want to but don't. We don't normally get real cold winters so it's warm enough in there as is and great during the summer. Having an actual tack room in a trailer is highly desirable too.

While I prefer an enclosed trailer, don't let a stock trailer chase you off if it's in good condition and the price is right. First of all, it will do the main job of getting your horse from point A to point B and back again just like an enclosed trailer. Second of all, they can be modified to your needs for not much money. Want it enclosed? Brackets, plexi glass and some of that foam door trim (for a tight seal if needed) will get you there. Want a tack room? Install a plywood wall and use your escape door to get into the "new" tack room. A little thought, ingenuity and elbow grease will modify the trailer to what you want.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

on your budget 1-2 horses, I would go with a stock trailer. if you find you are hauling in cruddy weather a lot you can get plexi-glass inserts for the slats but I would rather my horse get a bit wet vs closing up the slats too much.

i really like my 2 horse bumper pull straight load aluminum exiss trailer, it's tall airy and has plenty of windows & 2 roof vents so can adjust for the temperatures but looking comparable would probably be in the 5-7K range anjd we use it almost every weekend if not a few times every weekend to go trail riding

so for the occasional use invest in a decent stock trailer that will serve the purpose just fine and won't set you back nearly as far. i woudln't even be worried about steel since you don't plan on using it a lot in the winter just hose down the outside, underside, and around the wheels/brakes when you are done with a use especially in the spring but I would say most times since it doesn't sound like you plan on using it a lot, so take care of it and you will probably get just about the same back from it when/if you decide to sell it


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

One of the advantages I hear about stock trailers is cooler in hot weather. I hauled across North Dakota and Montana in 100 degree summer heat with an enclosed Featherlite 2-horse straight load bumper pull, and my big guy looked pretty comfortable every time I checked on him. The trailer had big roof vents that pulled a blast of air down across his back and out the back door and it seemed to be very effective in keeping him cool. 

Of course, that wouldn't stop it from turning into an oven when stopped, but I unloaded him when we stopped. One of the reasons I don't like slant trailers is it is impossible to duplicate this level of cooling because the slant doors screw up the air flow.

I agree that trailers that have all interior partitions removable are much more versatile. I wish I could buy a two horse straight load with a single side-hinged rear door. I hate ramps.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have had 4-horse open stock trailers, the bulk of my life. Even if I was only taking one horse, it wasn't a bother and the gas mileage on my truck wasn't any worse than pulling a 2-horse.

Lot more storage in a stock trailer if you're taking 1-2 horses for the weekend

The back door opens to the side ---- I don't like ramps ---- too easy for a horse to slip off the edge and a BIG PITA for 5'2" me to jockey around.

If I hauled four horses, the tallest-all-legs horse happened to be the one that could easily back out and the rest got turned around to walk out. They all knew how to back out, it was just a lot easier for the shorter guys to walk out.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Joel Reiter said:


> One of the reasons I don't like slant trailers is it is impossible to duplicate this level of cooling because the slant doors screw up the air flow.
> 
> I agree that trailers that have all interior partitions removable are much more versatile.



There are slant trailers that have exceptionally good air flow and cooling because the dividers are not solid and have slats or the solid part is only at the heads. Most slant trailers have removable dividers that I 've looked at. Any horses I've had in our slant, including stallions hauled with mares or mares with foals, have come out calm and easily handled with no sweating or signs of distress. I've hauled horses across the US and into Canada and Mexico in that trailer with no issues.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Prairie said:


> There are slant trailers that have exceptionally good air flow and cooling


That's good to know. The last time I hauled a horse in a slant it was a hot day and in a one hour haul he arrived soaked with sweat. Care to name the brand and model?


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

It's a Travalong Liberty with all the bells and whistles. I don't think they make this model anymore, but it's the best horse trailer I've ever hauled, working for our tiny mini's up to our 18.2 hand, 2200 lb Belgian. Hubby keeps looking at newer trailers, but can't find one to compare to it for how well it's built and the thought put into the tack compartments and dressing room. I purchased it before I knew him and after we hauled horses on a trail riding date while we were engaged, he put his trailers up for sale.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Prairie said:


> It's a Travalong Liberty with all the bells and whistles.-- can't find one to compare to it for how well it's built and the thought put into the tack compartments and dressing room.


Like this?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I used to haul in astock trailer, but have now had my angle haul three horse gooseneck for 10 years or so. It has no dividers, and since I nolonger haul studs, don't need or ever want a devider
Horses can step up into atrailer very well, and I also would never have one with a ramp Seen some wreaks with those.
Actually, our very first trailer, was a straight load two horse bumper pull, with a ramp, now that I think back. Had ayearling backing out of it, slip, fall, and slide with hind feet under the ramp-not good!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

This is my trailer.Does not have all the bells and whistles, like living quarters, but has a fine place to sleep and for tack

Show venues have facilities, and when we go out west and it gets really cold, we don;t sleep in the trailer, but set up our tent with stove


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Heh ... I love my ramp. In fact when I was trailer shopping it was pretty dang high on my list of priorities. I also specifically wanted a 2-horse straight, since I train a lot of colts and I find that once a colt will load into a 2-horse straight you can get them into pretty much anything. I wanted an enclosed trailer since winters around here frequently drop down to -40 and on the off chance Dreams needs an emergency vet visit or something like that he won't be freezing to death on the way over. But this trailer is pretty well vented, so if you go enclosed I would try and find one with windows and roof vents. I got extremely lucky and found the trailer I wanted with literally EVERYTHING I wanted in it for ridiculously cheap - but it took me almost a year of daily searching to find it. I would definitely recommend looking high and low for the one you want. 

-- Kai


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Joel Reiter said:


> Like this?



That looks like it, but this one doesn't appear to have the Liberty designation on it. It's also hardtop tell how it is setup for tack compartments and inside the dressing room.


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Smilie said:


> This is my trailer.Does not have all the bells and whistles, like living quarters, but has a fine place to sleep and for tack
> 
> Show venues have facilities, and when we go out west and it gets really cold, we don;t sleep in the trailer, but set up our tent with stove



Are you familiar with the top mounted HVAC units that can be added to those dressing rooms. I had one installed on our trailer when I bought it----best investment ever for those overnight horse activities since I don't have to set up another place to sleep.


----------

